# Rebel Alliance: Freedom Fighters(1 Spot Still Open!! See Post #140)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

You are part of the Rebel Alliance formed against the Galactic Empire. It has been only a few months since the Death Star was destroyed at Yavin, and in that short time the amount of Imperial activity in hunting down the Alliance has increased greatly. However, at the same time, this has improved conditions for the Alliance, as many worlds have overthrown their oppressive masters and joined the cause for galactic freedom.

Your group is a relatively small operation within the Roche Asteroid field on the Perlemian Trade Route in the center of the Mid Rim of the Galaxy. There are few planets anywhere near, but the asteroid field provides a perfect hiding place for the base(built into a series of asteroids), and being in such close proximity to a large trade route, allows easy travel to furthering the cause.

This will be a game set during the Rebellion Era(if you haven't figured that out by now, SHOO! ). I'll run this game for a max of 5 players. Requirements for this game are:

-Must be able to post at least once a day(ignoring weekends)
-Must have at least the Core Rulebook(Non-Revised is okay, as I can help to update your character, and other info)
-Must NOT look at Spoiler tags directed at other PCs. Gots to trust you on t his one 
-Must NOT look in the Imperial game. Another one I have to trust you on. If you do that, it'll just ruin your fun, trust me. (If you would RATHER play in an Imperial game, read NO FARTHER and wait until that thread is up)
-Must...um...want to play? 

With those in mind, we have two people with reserved spots in this game(since they voted for it) if they want them. Player List so far:

-Thanee
-Turanil
-Karl Green
-Ferrix
-Vendetta

Character Creation:
Some of this is going to be a little bit different, so try to stick with me.
-Characters may start at either level 1, 2, or 3. Level 1 Characters will be built with a 32 Point Buy, level 2 with a 28 Point Buy, and level 3 with a 25 Point Buy.
-Vitality will be ROLLED by me
-We will be using the Faction Sympathy rules from the Heroe's Guide(if you don't have it, don't worry. I'll explain it for you) This means that you will start as a member of the Rebel Faction.
-Beyond the Core book, you may use material from: Ultimate Alien Anthology, Starships of the Galaxy, Hero's Guide, Coruscant and the Core Worlds, Geonosis and the Outer Rim Worlds, and Arms and Equipment Guide. Really, anything from the d20 books is going to be allowed, but you MUST clear anything non-Core with me first. Just in case.
-No Jedi. Force Sensitive is alright, but there won't be the opportunity for Jedi in this game.
-Everyone will be given a rank(based upon Division, detailed below, and level/background), though it is up to all of you to decide which among the group is to be the 'leader'. Since the Alliance is much more informal of a military organization, the leader isn't going to have a huge amount of power to pull over the others.
-Division: This game will use a bit of a unique system(somewhat similar to d20 Modern's Occupations) that details your training(or lack there of) within the Alliance. You must choose one of these Divisions, and it will provide you with requisitioned equipment, a bonus to Sympathy, and possibly to a skill or other ability. The Divisions are pretty simple...

*Rebel Recruit:*
In the desperate and chaotic times after Yavin, many flocked to the Alliance and there was little time to train them. These members simply lended a hand where their already developed skills leaned towards. Most Recruits eventually moved into other Divisions.
_Standard Equipment:_ Personal Belongings, blaster pistol
_Starting Sympathy:_ +1
_Other:_ +2 to Craft(electronics OR starship systems) and Repair checks, OR +3 to any one Class Skill, OR Weapon Group Proficiency Feat

*Alliance Army:*
A member of the ground forces of the Alliance. Members of the Army are not as specially trained as SpecForce Operatives, but instead focus on general combat. Many are also trained as combat medics.
_Standard Equipment:_ Combat Jumpsuit, Blaster Rifle, concussion grenade x4, medpac
_Starting Sympathy:_ +2
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Pilot(vehicles only) and Computer Use(dealing with vehicle systems) checks, OR +2 bouns Spot and Listen checks, OR Surgery Feat

*Starfighter Command:*
You are a pilot in the Alliance starfighter command. Most pilots have had previous experience either piloting airspeeders on backwater planets, or are defectors from the ranks of the Imperial Academy.
_Standard Equipment:_ Starfighter(X-Wing or Y-Wing), R-Unit Droid, flight suit, blaster pistol
_Starting Sympathy:_ +2
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Pilot(starfighters only) and Astrogate checks OR +2 bonus on Repair and Computer Use(when dealing with starships systems)

*SpyNet Operative:*
A member of or a liason with the Bothan(and other) Spy Networks. Intelligence gathering is vital for the Alliance, though many find that members of this Division have just as high(if not higher) morality rate as those in Starfighter Command.
_Standard Equipment:_ Holorecorder, Hold Out Blaster Pistol, Vibrodagger
_Starting Sympathy:_ +3
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks, OR +2 bonus on Disguise and Forgery checks, OR gain one Contact(as Crime Lord PrC)

*Alliance SpecForce:*
The Commandos and special forces units of the Alliance are highly trained in covert operations. SpecForce members usually have much more experience and a more realistic view of the galaxy than other Divisions of the Alliance, which younger people can join and fight in immediatly with little training.
_Standard Equipment:_ Leather Jerkin, stun grenade x2, blaster rifle(or sporting blaster rifle)
_Starting Sympathy:_ +3
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Demolitions and Disable Device checks, OR +2 bonus to Hide, Move Silently, and Listen

*Alliance High Command:*
The leaders of the Alliance come from many places. Many were former members of the Republic before its fall, but younger members have risen through the ranks to take up vital positions in command.
_Standard Equipment:_ Hold Out Blaster Pistol, Datapad, Holoprojector
_Starting Sympathy:_ +4
_Other:_ +2 bonus on Bluff and Sense Motive Checks, OR +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Intimidate, OR Favor +1(as Noble[stacks])

Don't think I've missed anything...but one last note. Here is a galactic map:
http://www.nav-computer.com/images/galaxymap.jpg
You can find the Roche Asteroids in the center of the Perlemian Trade Route(near the center right of the map...yes its big)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh, me, me, please 

I would like to try a Wookie Scout if no one else is going for that (rebel recruit)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Oh, me, me, please
> 
> I would like to try a Wookie Scout if no one else is going for that (rebel recruit)



 Sounds good! Always nice to have a Wookie around(you know...to take shots since he's such a nice target)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

hehehe OF course  

no wait that should be...

"Gruuuuwww...Grrrroow gru"


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm interested in a human soldier1/tech1 with the Alliance Army background.  Basically, a Rebel soldier trained to be of use both in combat and out (demolitions, astrogate, pilot, treat injury, repair, computer use, disable device).  Sort of a commando.

I won't be able to get a character up until Monday, though.  Hope that's not a problem.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

Checking in...

As for character class, I'd like Scoundrel or Scout. Level 2, I guess.

Race and background could be either a Clawdite SpyNet or SpecForce, or a Human Starfighter pilot.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd be up for this, perhaps a hotshot fighter pilot type.


----------



## Turanil (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, I am here as a rebel!!!

Now for class I want a third level character. I don't know what yet. For race I could be a Duros called Trual'nuan (so my avatar looks appropriate, and name not too far fetched), or if it isn't possible a simple human. I propose Alliance High Command background. Class: Noble.

If you are okay with: *Trual'nuan*, a Duros, 3rd level Noble, with _High Command_ background, I will create my PC and post it on this thread (or is there another thread for posting stat-blocks?). Note: I only own the _Revised Core Rulebook_.

BTW: it will be the first time I can play Star-Wars d20. I have had the books since the first d20 edition were printed, but never had the opportunity of actual play.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2004)

*Room for one more?*

I'd love to jump in on a Starwars Game. I only have the revised Core Rulebook and some assorted pre-revision books though.

I can post daily in the evenings (occasionally during the day). 

I'm thinking some sort of Hapan (scoundrel... fringer?).

_EDIT: I should also note that this will be my first Starwars D20 game. I too have the books but never had a group (moved to Costa Rica, long story, not enough Spanish)._LL


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'm interested in a human soldier1/tech1 with the Alliance Army background.  Basically, a Rebel soldier trained to be of use both in combat and out (demolitions, astrogate, pilot, treat injury, repair, computer use, disable device).  Sort of a commando.
> 
> I won't be able to get a character up until Monday, though.  Hope that's not a problem.




No problem at all. However, if you are thinking more of a 'commano' type, SpecForce may be better for that. But that's up to you 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Checking in...
> 
> As for character class, I'd like Scoundrel or Scout. Level 2, I guess.
> 
> Race and background could be either a Clawdite SpyNet or SpecForce, or a Human Starfighter pilot.




Clawdite is okay, so I've got no problem if you want to go that route. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd be up for this, perhaps a hotshot fighter pilot type.




And that's 5. Just make sure with the pilot that you can still operate in other enviroments. 



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> Okay, I am here as a rebel!!!
> 
> Now for class I want a third level character. I don't know what yet. For race I could be a Duros called Trual'nuan (so my avatar looks appropriate, and name not too far fetched), or if it isn't possible a simple human. I propose Alliance High Command background. Class: Noble.
> 
> ...




Good, good, and good. Post the stats in this thread for approval, and I'll make a RG for posting them a little later. Glad to see a Duros, actually(one of my favorite races...and, funnily enough, just as common as Humans in the galaxy).

Ahhh, first time. Hopefully it will be good enough to make you want to play it more. 



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I'd love to jump in on a Starwars Game. I only have the revised Core Rulebook and some assorted pre-revision books though.
> 
> I can post daily in the evenings (occasionally during the day).
> 
> ...




Well, this game has hit full now...so I can put you down as an alternate just in case. However, as mentioned before, there will be an Imperial game starting up(thread either today or tommorrow), so you may be able to jump into that(no actual reserved spaces there)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2004)

*Full up*

DARN! Oh well, can't win them all I guess. 

I'll hold on for the Imperials game then. Count me in for hunting down some left-wing terrorists (ie, rebel scum).

Any idea when you'll start that one up?

LL


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And that's 5. Just make sure with the pilot that you can still operate in other enviroments.




No problem, he's probably gonna be the hotshot pilot who totes a blaster like a caffeine twitch.


----------



## Turanil (Oct 28, 2004)

*Here is my character!*

*Race:* Duros
*Class:* Noble, 3rd level
*Background:*  Alliance High Command (Starting Sympathy: +4, and +2 bonus on Bluff and Sense Motive Checks)
*Abilities:* Str 12 (–2), Dex 11 (+2), Con 12 (–2), Int 14 (+2), Wis 10, Cha 14. (it uses 25 pts; parenthesis is racial adjustment)




*TRUAL'NUIN*
*Noble 3rd level*; Star-Wars d20 (Revised Rulebook)

Trual'Nuin was a bureaucrat working in the branch of diplomacy and inter-species cohabitation. He was appalled at the treatment of minorities in the Empire, and thus decided to help people who were oppressed just because of their race. After helping many individuals acquire papers and whatnot illegally, Trual'Nuin was arrested. He was onboard of an imperial starship brought to some distant planetary prison when he was freed by rebels. The latter were here to liberate one of theirs, when it happened that one of these rebels was someone Trual'Nuin had helped in the past, and recognized him. This is how Trual'Nuin joined the rebellion.

*Trual'Nuin:* Duros, Noble 3rd-lvl.
*Combat:* AC= 14 (touch 14, flat-footed 13); Hit-points: ??; Initiative: +1; Speed: 30 ft.; BAB +2, Grap +2; Atk: melee: +2 (1d4, 20, knife), ranged: +3 (3d4, 20, 4 m, blaster hold-out) or (3d8, 20, 8 m, blaster heavy).
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +3. 
*Abilities:* Str 10 (+0), Dex 13 (+1), Con 10 (+0), Int 16 (+3), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 14 (+2).
*Racial Traits:* _Duros_: bonus feat: Spacer.
*Skills:* Astrogate +6, Bluff +8, Computer use +6, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (Bureaucracy, Politics, Streetwise, World Lore) +8, Listen +5, Pilot +4, Sense motive +8, Speak / Read & Write (Basic, Durese, Shyriiwook), and Spot +5.
*Feats and Powers:* Bonus class skill (Bluff), Favor +4, Inspire confidence, Resource access. Blaster pistols, Simple weapons, Alertness, Influence, and Spacer.
*Equipment:* Sturdy clothing, Hold Out Blaster Pistol, Heavy Blaster Pistol, Comlink, Datapad, Holoprojector, Credit chip (with 400 credits), Macrobinoculars.
*Note:* Reputation: +3; Sympathy +4.



I have two questions: 

1) I got the equipment provided by the Rebel Alliance, but do I also get starting money that I could spend on additional stuff?

2) In terms of game mechanics, a Duros is poorly gifted: compared to a human who gets a bonus feat (freely chosen) and 6 bonus skill points (at 3rd level), as a duros I do get Spacer feat which is useless for my character's concept, and nothing else. So my question is: would you houserule something for me? Like giving the same racial abilities as a human or an elf for example… That would be cool, thanks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: I keep the character as is. Updated the PC (above). Now will post again with appropriate character sheet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I have two questions:
> 
> 1) I got the equipment provided by the Rebel Alliance, but do I also get starting money that I could spend on additional stuff?




Yep. That was all depending on your level, really. 3rd level, you start with an additional 2,000cr. Note that this is lower than the standard(by one level). This is done for two reasons: You're given free equipment(some of it expensive), and you're part of the Alliance, which doesn't really give you access to a huge amount of funds.



> 2) In terms of game mechanics, a Duros is poorly gifted: compared to a human who gets a bonus feat (freely chosen) and 6 bonus skill points (at 3rd level), as a duros I do get Spacer feat which is useless for my character's concept, and nothing else. So my question is: would you houserule something for me? Like giving the same racial abilities as a human or an elf for example… That would be cool, thanks.




If Duros are given the same racial abilities as a Human...then why would they be Duros? Not going to change things, especially since there are so very many races in Star Wars. Duros may be a little sub-optimum for the concept of a Noble, but Space fits their species very very well, and looking at your character. I don't see anything sub-opitimal about it  Feel free to change your race if you want to.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh, and one more thing...could you guys please use this form for your character?

It makes it a hundred times easier when I go over characters and such.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok. So, since Ferrix is making a pilot, I'll go with the Clawdite.

Clawdite Scoundrel [SpyNet Operative]

Will post character sheet at some point during the weekend.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Gorwooken the Wookie Scout



```
[B]Name:[/B] Gorwooken (Gorken)
[B]Class:[/B] Scout
[B]Race:[/B] Wookiee
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 18 (+4)  [B]Level:[/B] 2	      [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 (+1)  [B]BAB:[/B] +1          [B]WP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)  [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]VP:[/B] ? (2d8+4)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 (+0)   [B]Speed:[/B] 10m     [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] ?/14
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 (+0)  [B]Init:[/B] +1           [B]Force Points:[/B] 1
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  (-1)   [B]ACP:[/B] -0          [B]Reputation:[/B] +0

[B]Defense:[/B] ([b]base[/b] 10 [b]class[/b] +2 [b]dex[/b]+1 [b]size[/b]+0 [b]base[/b] +0 [b]misc[/b]+0) [b]Total:[/b] 13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13         [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
[B]Armor DR:[/B] n/a

[B](Base +Mod +Misc) +Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] (2 +3 +0) +5
[B]Ref:[/B]  (2 +1 +0) +3
[B]Will:[/B]  (2 +0 +0) +2

[B]Weapon (Attack bonus; Damage; Critical)[/B]
Bowcaster (attack bonus +2; damage 3d10; crit 19-20)
Ryyk Blade (attack bonus +1; damage 3d4+4; crit 20)
Unarmed (attak bonus +5; damage 1d3+4; crit n/a)

[B]Languages:[/B] 
[i]Speak:[/i] Shyriiwook (understands Basic)
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Shyriiwook and Basic

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] +1 
Rebel Recruit

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
+2 Species bonus to Climb
+4 species bonus to Intimidate 
Wookie Rage (+4 STR, +2 vitality points per level, +2 rage bonus to Fortitude and Will, but -2 to DEF)
Extraordinary Recuperation: regain vitally and wounds back twice as fast
Trailblazing 

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bowcaster)
Starship Operations (space transport)
Track
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 30       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills (Ranks +Mod +Misc) +Total[/B]
Astrogation (2 +0 +0) +2
Climb (2 +4 +2) +8
Computer Use (1 +0 +0) +1
Hide (2 +1 +0) +3
Intimidation (0 -1 +4) +3
Jump (1 +4 +0) +5
Listen  (2 +0 +0) +2
Move Silent (4 +1 +0) +5
Pilot (2 +1 +0) +3
Repair (5 +0 +0) +5
Search (2 +0 +0) +2
Spot (2 +0 +0) +2
Survival (5 +0 +0) +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcr   XXkg
XXXX                     XXcr   XXkg
XXXX                     XXcr   XXkg
XXXX                     XXcr   XXkg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] XXkg      [B]Money:[/B] XXcr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 6'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 289lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown (almost black)
[B]Skin:[/B] hairy

[B]Appearance:[/B] a fairly typically sized wookie, with thick, very dark brown, almost black, fur covering his body. Of course wearing no cloths, he wears a bandolier of power bolts for his bowcaster, and a wookie-fighting knife.  

[B]Background:[/B] Gorwooken (Gorken to his friends) grew up on the jungle world of Kashyyk, a hunter and scout as his father and father's father before him. Life was good, until two years ago when he was captured by Trandoshan slavers. Sold to the Empire, he was forced to work on a mining moon out on the Outer Rim. He hates the Empire and his option of Trandoshan is not much better. About six months ago he and most of the other slaves where rescued by Rebel forces that had raider the mining base for materials and ore. He became a recruit within the Rebellion and is quit happy to strike against the Empire in any way that he can.
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Overall, looks good. 
Specifics:

-Swapping that WGP for EWP(bowcaster) is fine.
-2nd level Scout would have 1,500gp
-Instead of 'fighting blade' go with either a vibroblade or a Ryyk Blade. Ryyk blades are big Wookie machetes, essentially. 3d4 damage, 20 crit. Thing is, vibroblades requires a WGP proficiency, and Ryyk blades require EWP


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

OK I will take the Ryyk Blade, and just be un-proficient for a level or so


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll get you a picture of them later today/tommorrow to give you some visual idea...


----------



## Turanil (Oct 29, 2004)

*Trual'Nuin : 3rd lvl. Noble Duros*

Here is my character with the appropriate stat-block. I just want to point out that for some unknown reason, my browser (IE5 on a Mac) doesn't read the "code" tags on Enworld's forum. As such, I don't see others' PCs, and don't see how my own stat-block does appear onscreen...




```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=Plum][B]Trual'Nuin[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Noble
[B]Race:[/B] Duros
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]WP:[/B] 10
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]VP:[/B] 10 (3d6+0)
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 10/10
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Reputation:[/B] +3

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +3    +1    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 0

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +0          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Knife                     +2       1d4       20
Blaster pistol (hold-out) +3       3d4       20
Blaster pistol (heavy)    +3       3d8       20

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i]Basic, Durese, Shyriiwook.
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic, Durese.

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Rebel Alliance

[B]Starting Occupation:[/B] Alliance High Command (Starting Sympathy: +4, and +2 bonus on Bluff and Sense Motive Checks)

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus class skill (Bluff), Favor +4, Inspire confidence, Resource access.

[B]Feats:[/B] Blaster pistols, Simple weapons, Alertness, Influence, and Spacer.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Astrogate                  1    +3    +2      +6
Bluff                      4    +2    +2      +8
Computer use               3    +3            +6
Diplomacy                  4    +2            +6
Knowledge (Bureaucracy)    5    +3            +8
Knowledge (Politics)       5    +3            +8
Knowledge (Streetwise)     5    +3            +8
Knowledge (World Lore)     5    +3            +8
Listen                     3    +0    +2      +5
Pilot                      1    +1    +2      +4
Sense motive               6    +0    +2      +8
Spot                       3    +0    +2      +5


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Hold Out Blaster Pistol     300cr   0.5kg
Heavy Blaster Pistol        750cr   1.3kg
Knife                        25cr   1.0kg
Comlink                     200cr   0.1kg
Datapad                   1,000cr   3.0kg
Holoprojector             1,000cr   0.5kg
Macrobinoculars             600cr   0.8kg
Credit chip (with 300 cr)   100cr   0.1kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 7.3kg      [B]Money:[/B] 300cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            16.5   33   50   100   250


[B]Age:[/B] 30 years old (Coruscant years)
[B]Height:[/B] 6'00"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Bald
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale grey

[B]Appearance:[/B] Trual'Nuin appears as a rather mundane Duros. His large clothing serves to hide his two blaster pistols (he doesn't want to appear intimidating, as he believes that's bad for communication)

[B]Background:[/B] Trual'Nuin was a bureaucrat working in the branch of diplomacy and inter-species cohabitation. He was appalled at the treatment of minorities in the Empire, and thus decided to help people who were oppressed just because of their race. After helping many individuals acquire papers and whatnot illegally, Trual'Nuin was arrested. He was onboard of an imperial starship brought to some distant planetary prison when he was freed by rebels. The latter were here to liberate one of theirs, when it happened that one of these rebels was someone Trual'Nuin had helped in the past, and recognized him. This is how Trual'Nuin joined the rebellion.
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks good! I'll have a RG thread set up in a bit for approved characters.

Just a little note on the thing of years: 'Standard Years' refers to the year of Coruscant(last time I checked) and its pretty much the same as Earth(conveniently!). So any reference to years, minutes, etc etc should be thought of in 'standard' terms unless noted otherwise.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

RG thread is up:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1829259#post1829259

Also, attached is a picture of a Ryyk Blade. There is also a model that is held 'backhanded' that goes up against the back of the arm which you swing like a punch.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

OK I need some help with the CODE uses... HOW in the Heck to you get them to all line up... i.e. STR, Level, XP etc having them lining up with Dex, BAB, and WP, etc??

I can't seem to get them to look right, or is it just my computer???


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

It really depends upon the font you are using, you need to use a font that has space which are exactly the same size regardless of what letter/number/etc. is there.  A good one I find is Lucida Console, I set the font size to 9 and all is well in the world.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

The base form is already lined up perfectly(make sure you save target as to get it already lined up right). Its all a matter of seeing how the spaces and such work and evening it out. Don't worry about making it perfect, just as long as its readable.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

Kewl I will give that a try...

Next question  as a Recruit I would normally get a Blaster Pistol... can I apply that money to the Bowcaster? It is 1,500cr and that is all my money  just wonder... if not I will not carry one right away


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl I will give that a try...
> 
> Next question  as a Recruit I would normally get a Blaster Pistol... can I apply that money to the Bowcaster? It is 1,500cr and that is all my money  just wonder... if not I will not carry one right away



 If you don't want the pistol(or another piece of equipment assigned), take half its worth in credits to add to your total


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

OK I will probably re-work him then... even with 1750 I can't afford a Bowcaster and 10 bolts (1900cr)...

How much is a Ryyk knife?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2004)

A Ryyk Blade costs 500gp.

If you want to get a bowcaster later on, it will be possible.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

Yea I will just get one later 

No problem with me


----------



## Turanil (Nov 1, 2004)

I notice that only two players posted their character (here and in the rogue Gallery forum), and then the thread (thus the game) seems to have already gone to a halt.

Maybe it's time to recruit new members who really want to play?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

AMG, how does a Kushiban sound for a race (from the Alien Anthology).

Cute looking,innocent eyed fuzzy creature with a penchant for swashbuck... I mean... yeah.

Thinking along the lines of Pus from Shrek 2, but put into Star Wars as a spacefighter pilot and caffeine-twitch pistoleer.

If that's too comic how about one of the Blood Carvers?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time to recruit new members who really want to play?




A couple of the people said they wouldn't be able to get anything done until after the weekend. Besides, that happens on weekends to most people anyway. Now, if it takes another couple of days without ANY word, then it'll be that time. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> If that's too comic how about one of the Blood Carvers?




Kushiban probably would be too comic...Blood Carver is fine, though


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Bummer... he was turning out so cool... almost bought a rapier and a broad brimmed hat with a feather in it, well not really.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A Ryyk Blade costs 500gp.




Those might be hard to come by. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I notice that only two players posted their character (here and in the rogue Gallery forum), and then the thread (thus the game) seems to have already gone to a halt.




Sorry, weekend was a bit more busy than expected. Character will be up soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Those might be hard to come by.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Either that, or REALLY easy


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2004)

*Clawdite Scoundrel*

Here's the character sheet as far as I have it worked out. Equipment and Description are still in the works, but will follow tomorrow, I guess. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Lyss Arkess
[B]Class:[/B] Scoundrel
[B]Race:[/B] Clawdite (Zolander)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female

[B]Str:[/B]  6 -2      [B]Level:[/B] 2nd      [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]WP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]VP:[/B] 10+d6 (2d6+4)
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 10+d6/14
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Force Points:[/B] 2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Reputation:[/B] +0

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10     +2   +3   +0   +0   +0     15
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 0

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     +0     +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                      +3     +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                     +0     -1          -1
[B]
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Hold-Out Blaster          +4       3d4         20

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic, Clawdite
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic, Clawdite

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Rebels (SpyNet Operative) +3

[B]Abilities:[/B] Shapeshift, Illicit Barter, Lucky (1/day)

[B]Feats:[/B] WGP: Blaster Pistols, WGP: Simple Weapons, Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 50       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      5     +2          +7
Computer Use               5     +2          +7
Disable Device             1     +2          +3
Disguise                   4     +2   +2(12) +8(18)
Forgery                    5     +2   +2     +9
Hide                       5     +3          +8
Listen                     5     -1          +4
Move Silently              5     +3          +8
Pilot                      2     +3          +5
Search                     3     +2          +5
Sleight of Hand            5     +3          +8
Spot                       5     -1          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost   Weight[/B]
Hold-Out Blaster         300cr*  0.5kg
Vibrodagger              200cr*  1.0kg
Holorecorder            3000cr*  1.0kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 2.5kg     [B]Money:[/B] 1500cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               10kg  20kg  30kg  60kg  150kg


[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 1.7m
[B]Weight:[/B] 55kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] amber
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] green

[B]Appearance:[/B] ...

[B]Background:[/B] ...
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Lyss looks good(stat wise, etc).

So, we are waiting on TWO PCs now. Ferrix's Blood Carver and some word from garyh...give this at least another day with no word then I'll see into finding someone else.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry, weekend was a bit more busy than expected. Character will be up soon.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I'm dittoing what Thanee said.  I'll get my PC up sometime Tuesday at the latest.  Sorry for the delay!  I really do want in on this game.  I was DMing my live game on Sunday, though, and had a _very _full weekend.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

Did I mention, that Scoundrels do not get enough skill points? 
And they do not have Diplomacy as a class skill, but a class ability enhancing it. 

Anyways, had to drop most of the Charisma related stuff (i.e. Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledge: Streetwise), which would have been nice to have, but well...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Turanil (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Did I mention, that Scoundrels do not get enough skill points?  And they do not have Diplomacy as a class skill, but a class ability enhancing it.



Is there an errata for Star-Wars d20 revised rulebook?




			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Anyways, had to drop most of the Charisma related stuff (i.e. Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledge: Streetwise), which would have been nice to have, but well...



No problem, my character concentrates on interaction skills (except Gather Information).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'm dittoing what Thanee said.  I'll get my PC up sometime Tuesday at the latest.  Sorry for the delay!  I really do want in on this game.  I was DMing my live game on Sunday, though, and had a _very _full weekend.




No problem, just making sure people still exist.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Did I mention, that Scoundrels do not get enough skill points?




...8+Int isn't enough?!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

There are just... too... many... nice skills! 



@Turanil: Yeah, that's why I decided to drop those instead of something else, since your character seems to be concentrating on the social side.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

Going to give this until tommorrow. If I don't see at least some stats from the remaining PCs, going to look for some alternates or just go ahead with a smaller group.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

Va Dien up in the RG, not complete.... have to go to class.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Va Dien up in the RG, not complete.... have to go to class.



 Alrighty...looking things over, Va Dien needs to be converted to the RCR rules. At this point, here are things that need to be done:

-Insert the info about your character's Division and which bonuses you selected
-No Sneak Attack(doesn't even exist anymore, and you don't gain the equivanet of Precise Attack until 3rd level)
-Add Illicit Barter(gained at 1st level)

I'm actually a bit confused by some of it...but that's what I've seen now, and it'll be easier to look over when completed.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

Blood Carvers gain Sneak Attack as a racial ability.

He'd be a scout, not a scoundrel, if I left scoundrel in the class column that's a my bad.  Will fix.

Back after dinner.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

Right  It was the scoundrel thing that really had me messed up.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2004)

Did someone say scoundrel? 

 The complete character sheet will be up friday or saturday. Won't get it done before that.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

Alrighty, since there's been no word from garyh, we are now looking for one more still. If there's nothing by the end of the day(my time at least), then we go on with just Four. Either way, we start TOMMORROW.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Either way, we start TOMMORROW.




Ready to play!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ready to play!



 Good  Sorry about not starting the game yesterday...had an insane day. Should start this one up later this afternoon or tonight


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2004)

Character sheet is finished finally. Ready to go. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

Yea!


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 8, 2004)

Is there still room?  Although, I wouldn't be able to get a character up tonight with the site going down in the next two hours 

But, if you would like another, I could whip up a Star Fighter ace of some kind  (really, I'd enjoy playing anything that is needed)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Already have a star fighter ace


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Is there still room?  Although, I wouldn't be able to get a character up tonight with the site going down in the next two hours
> 
> But, if you would like another, I could whip up a Star Fighter ace of some kind  (really, I'd enjoy playing anything that is needed)



 There is still room. I'm feel ill tonight so I'm going to go pass out...which means no game until tommorrow(dangit, I'm going to start this thing!). If you can get some stats up by then, you'll join in right away. If not...you'll be incorporated during the game. Either way, it'll work out.

...and nothing wrong with multiple fighter pilots


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

But there is only room for ONE Starfighter Ace!  And that happens to be me thank you very much.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2004)

A wingman? 

BTW, Ferrix, could it be, that you used 36 PB accidentally?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Ooops, those numbers were left over from the first version of the character which was a different race.  Will adjust later tonight when I'm not pushing my time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

Seems ENWorld's transmitting some sickness to a few of us. For now, we'll get to the next step before starting up. Vitality. 

Trual'Nuin: 18VP (Holy Gods...that's max.)
Gorken: 19VP
Lyss: 12VP

Va Dien doesn't need that since he's 1st level. 

After that, one last thing: We need a leader for this group. I'm not assigning this one, you guys need to decide this amongst yourselves. Once that's done, I'll assign ranks to everyone and then we'll get started. Just remember, rank is very flexible in the Alliance. Almost more of a formality than anything.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2004)

I wanted to get the important stuff up.  I'll post the rest later.

(How many credits do we start with?  I'm guessing zero because of our starting gear... but I can't remember)

Kind of a rookie pilot wannabe 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dol Tarin 
[B]Class:[/B] Scout (1) [B]Race:[/B] Kel Dor 
[B]Size:[/B] Medium [B]Gender:[/B] Male 
[b]Division[/b]: Starfighter Commander

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 [B]Level:[/B] 1 [B]XP:[/B] 0 
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10 points +2 Race) [B]BAB:[/B] +0 [B]WP:[/B] 12 
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6 points -2 Race) [B]Grapple:[/B] +0 [B]VP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1) 
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 [B]Speed:[/B] 10m [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 9/12 
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (8 points +2 Race) [B]Init:[/B] +4  
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 [B]ACP:[/B] -X [B]Reputation:[/B] +0 

[B]Base Class Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/B] 
[B]Defense:[/B] 10 +3 +4 +0 +0 +0 = [b]+17[/b] 
[B]Touch:[/B] 17 [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13 [B]Armor DR:[/B] 0 

[B]Base Mod Misc Total[/B] 
[B]Fort:[/B] 1 +1 [b]+2[/b] 
[B]Ref:[/B] 1 +4 [b]+5 [/b]
[B]Will:[/B] 1 +3 [b]+4[/b] 

[B]Weapon Attack Damage Critical[/B] 
Blaster Pistol +4/+5  3d6/3d6+1 XX-XXxX XXXX +X XdXX+X XX-XXxX XXXX +X XdXX+X XX-XXxX XXXX +X XdXX+X XX-XXxX 

[B]Languages:[/B] [i]Speak:[/i]Kel Dor and Basic [i]Read/Write:[/i] Kel Dor and Basic [B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] +2 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision (race)


[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Proficiency (Blaster Pistol, Blaster Rifle, & Simple Weapons) (Starting)
Starship Operations (Starfighter) (L1 Bonus)
Point Blank Shot (L1)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2 
[B]Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total[/B] 
Astrogate  4 +1 +2 [b]7[/b]
Computer Use 4 +1 +0 [b]5[/b]
Hide 2 +4 +0 [b]6[/b]
Listen 4 +3 +0 [b]7[/b]
Move Silently 2 +4 +0 [b]6[/b]
Pilot 4 +4 +2* [b]10[/b]
Repair 2 +1 +0 [b]3[/b]
Spot 4 +3 +0 [b]7[/b]
Survival 2 +3 +0 [b]5[/b]
[i]*Starfighter only[/i]

[B]Equipment: [/B]
Standard Equipment: Starfighter(X-Wing), R-Unit Droid, flight suit, blaster pistol
Cost Weight XXXX XXcr XXkg XXXX XXcr XXkg XXXX XXcr XXkg XXXX XXcr XXkg [B]Total Weight:[/B] XXkg [B]Money:[/B] XXcr 

[B]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/B] [B]Max Weight:[/B] XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX [B]Age:[/B] XX [B]Height:[/B] X'XX" [B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb [B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX [B]Hair:[/B] XXXX [B]Skin:[/B] XXXX [B]Appearance:[/B] XXXX [B]Background:[/B] XXXX
```


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> After that, one last thing: We need a leader for this group. I'm not assigning this one, you guys need to decide this amongst yourselves.



 I nominate  Trual'Nuin, because he has maximum vitality (it's a sign)! 

 No, seriously, he's a Noble with good social and knowledge skills. Sounds like the perfect choice. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 9, 2004)

*Really looking?*

It seems like you're full, reading over the posts, but your tag does say need one more....

If you truly need one, let me know - I can have a character up tonight.    I've never gotten an SW game that actually got off the ground, so I'd be intrigued.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 9, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Trual'Nuin: 18VP (Holy Gods...that's max.)
> 
> After that, one last thing: We need a leader for this group. I'm not assigning this one, you guys need to decide this amongst yourselves.



Incredible (the hit-points)! Thanks!
Well, I think I can be the leader because of my class, communication skills, and High Command background. But in any case, I won't harass anyone.





			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I nominate  Trual'Nuin, because he has maximum vitality (it's a sign)!
> 
> No, seriously, he's a Noble with good social and knowledge skills. Sounds like the perfect choice.



Thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

...and he's from the High Command, too... 

This all just looks like a big masterplan, how things are falling into place "conveniently". 

I mean, is there even any competition at all!?

Two rookie pilots, a wookie and a shapechanging SpyNet infiltrator. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> If you truly need one, let me know - I can have a character up tonight.    I've never gotten an SW game that actually got off the ground, so I'd be intrigued.




Sorry, we're full again. However, consider yourself a first alternate 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I mean, is there even any competition at all!?




...had to at least make you guys think that you chose the leader as a 'group' 



			
				Vendetta(from RG thread) said:
			
		

> I'll edit my character into this post but for now... why doesn't my character come out all nicely lined up like everyone elses. I used the same form that AMK posted in the OOC thread but it all came out as one line, really really wide.




When you get the file, right click and save as instead of just clicking on it and you should get it all lined up normally.

Alrighty. Last thing for you guys before we get moving is ranks(will list in descending order):

Trual'Nuin: Major
Lyss: Lieutenant
Gorwooken: Second Lieutenant
Va Dien: Pilot Officer
Dol Tarin: Pilot Officer

Note: The last three of you are all of equal rank, though, as I've stated before, its all lose and mostly a formality. Now, give me a little more time and HOPEFULLY by tonight we'll have the first IC post.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Seems ENWorld's transmitting some sickness to a few of us. For now, we'll get to the next step before starting up. Vitality.
> 
> Trual'Nuin: 18VP (Holy Gods...that's max.)
> Gorken: 19VP
> ...





d'oh


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

YAY I'm the "red shirt" of the group.  I'm so proud 

Looking forward to the RP thread


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

HA! Here we go(finally)! 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1850679#post1850679


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

I request a Shyriiwook translator! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Hehe. Little late, but maybe sometime later you can get a small protocal droid to assist


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

darn wookies


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like you guys have a 'plan' of sorts...anyone plan to debate it or are you all ready to get moving?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, I do not have any other "great" ideas, yet, if that's what you mean. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm stumped.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 18, 2004)

My idea just right now, would be to reach and land the planet, and hide our starships: the assault transport in one place, and the X-Wings more carefully hidden somewhere else (I don't know, 2 or 3 miles away). 

Then, we should try to find and steal _discreetly_ an imperial starship; or at least a starship that is duly regisetered and authorized on this planet; yet a military imperial starship would be better. To do that I think that our shapechanger could do great. I could accompany with a uniform and make the Bluff or diplomacy checks if need be. We then hide this starship not too far from the others.

Then, we go into the sewers and try to do what we have been asked: recover the information, free the 3 officers, but also the others. Then go back into the sewers to the starships.

Once there, let the people freed take the assault transport; and let the X-Wings make a so-called diversion. We will "pursue" the X-Wings in our stolen imperail starship, while the assault transport do what they can to reach the Rebels Alliance base... If we have problems, we can say we are in charge of the situation, and hope the imperials let us pass (I could say they have to go and look at the assault transport, while we "pursue" the X-Wings.)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

Only problem probably are guards at the landing platform, which might be quite a few, and that I do not know, whether one needs codes to start-up a ship, but I would assume so. Maybe we can obtain those through hacking (tho, that's probably not so easy ) or deception. *shrug*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanee:

Sometimes codes could be required to leave, but not usually to start up ships. Doesn't mean it isn't POSSIBLE, just isn't common


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok. Thx. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

I will have the next post(with the scanner results) tommorrow morning. I'm absolutly exhausted at the moment...but wanted to mention something.

If you want to know what something looks like, be it a planet, person, ship, ANYTHING...tell me. I've got access to some great visual references for tons of these things, but I'm not going to throw things out unless you ask for them or they help out with some ideas(like the three defectors images, and the rank table)

Now, I'm going to go pass out.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you want to know what something looks like, be it a planet, person, ship, ANYTHING...tell me. I've got access to some great visual references for tons of these things, ...




Sweet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2004)

So, I know I'm not playing in the game, but is it still alive?  I've been watching along....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

Still going. Thanksgiving here in the US might slow down some of the posting. Waiting to give Turanil some input on the proposed idea


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Few things for everyone.

First, anyone seen Turanil around lately?

Second...Vendetta, can you put your character's stats in the Rogue's Gallery thread?

Third, can all of you put your VP totals in the character stats in the RG thread? All of you have your VP totals listed on the previous page.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

Last Seen: 11-29-2004 (05:48 PM)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

I have VPs listed already. Just checked. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Last Seen: 11-29-2004 (05:48 PM)
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 ...note to self. Look to left and READ.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

Reference images for everyone:

Blaster Rack 

Sentinal-Class Landing Craft


----------



## Turanil (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry guys. I am just here for a few minutes.

My internet connection has been out of order for two weeks now. I can't find what's the problem, and the technical assistance neither. I am considering changing of Internet Provider and modem at the same time, but will wait a little before taking my decision. In any case, right now I still cannot connect on the Internet (I am writing this from another place).


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you get your connection up and running again soon.

And thanks for letting us know what's up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, thanks for dropping in to tell us the trouble! Good luck getting things fixed. I'll run your Duros as an NPC until you get back.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2004)

Welcome back, Turanil. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

And now I'm back...as with my other games, I'm doing a check in for all players.

So, who's still around? (hopefully most/all of you)

The Flight Group has slowed down a bit multiple times. Anyone seen Ferrix around? I'm thinking on recruiting an alternate or two to help move things along depending on things.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Yea! wait I mean RRRRAAAAA!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 1, 2005)

Lurker/Alt wanna-be Dead Radish reporting in SAH!  I'm still in for either game, though I have been reading the Imperial thread (though not this one - the Imps are just more fun to watch, with all their posturing....)


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 2, 2005)

I am still here, Kel Dor Pilot named Dol Tarin.  The flight group got ahead of the others but we are probably slipped behind by now.  Not sure where we stand out there... but the Kel Dor is going to blast away until he's dead or his group gets back to the ship.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 2, 2005)

I am here.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello all.  Just wanted to plug a game that I’m starting.  It is a homebrewed adventure set in the world of my novel.  I hope that you guys might be interested and at least check it out.  It will use standard D&D 3.5 rules and characters.

Dangerous Legacy

Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So, who's still around? (hopefully most/all of you)




 Erm, I'm here as well, as you might have noticed already. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ...set in the world of my novel.




 You have written a novel? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

"Rrrroooonnnn"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

unpublished... being written is as far as it's gotten   (I hope to one day get that fact changed, however)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 14, 2005)

Interesting. 

Oh, and Vendetta, not to add any pressure to my next update(to come a little bit later today), but EVERYTHING that is currently occurring depends on Dol's attack on the last bomber.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah... that bomber is in a very bad place for the group should Dol not get this kill.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

I am here (why?)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2005)

You already answered the past-holiday call on the last page... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

Yep, I'm taking down the little notice now. Should really have done it a little while ago, but at least I know you're really really here, Turanil. 

Sorry for the lack of update. Got busy, and I'm still at my parent's house(gods I want to get home but things keep coming up). Update should come in an hour or so. Then, you may beat Vendetta for his lack of shooting skill or praise him for his amazing skill.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

yay me
*cringes*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> yay me
> *cringes*



 Heh. If not for the penalty to attack from your speed, it would have hit. But...without that upping to Ramming speed, you couldn't even have shot at it. So, a missed shot is better than no shot at all, yes?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

Time to lay the smack down on ground troops and walkers.

 Let's hope for good rolls.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Time to lay the smack down on ground troops and walkers.
> 
> Let's hope for good rolls.



 So far, so good. 

From the look of things, I'm going to have to insert the Ground Group into Initiative order in my next post. Those AT-STs have long range with their main cannons...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

AMG, I just have to say, thanks for handling all the crunchy-bits regarding flight and manuevering.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> AMG, I just have to say, thanks for handling all the crunchy-bits regarding flight and manuevering.



 No problem. It can get very complicated. I'll continue doing things this way(looking at how much you have to move, speeds and such, deciding what maneuver could help you), but feel free to mention certain things if you want to do them. As some things like full loops(to get behind ships and such) won't be maneuvers I do for you. The most complicated stuff is really the speeds.

I'm actually surprised I haven't fried my brain already. The Imperial game should have held up the Ground Group for just long enough to get the Flight Group time to finish things off...but due to problems on the Imperial end, everything got mixed on this end. Technically good for all of you, but brain gnawing for me.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2005)

Could you maybe give us a few numbers for the Ground Group, so we have a better idea of the situation?

Distance to own shuttle
Distance to Imperial shuttle
Distance to AT-ST
Distance to Imperial troops
Number of Imperial troops (what we can see)

And Lyss will still try to get closer to the Imperial shuttle, sneaking away from the defectors first, so she would not be seen coming from them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

Alrighty...

1) Your shuttle is about 250m behind you.

2)There are two Imperial shuttles that you can see. The closest is about 750m away, with the second about 900m away.

3) AT-ST1 is 200m away. AT-ST2 is 350m away.

4) The group of Imperial troops has mostly gone out of sight behind a group of hills between you and the two Sentinel Shuttles. The nearest you can see are about 400m away.

5) You can see at least fifty stormtroopers, though there are likely more considering the carrying capacity of Sentinel Shuttles(that would be common knowledge for all of you)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

Attached is another(better) image of a Sentinel shuttle to give you an idea of what you're dealing with.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

> ((OOC: Its probably more along the lines of naval branch vs. military branch))




I suppose it's more a matter of a failed Bluff check and them being suspicious and all that. 

But what can I do... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, Bluff checks don't always go just right.  But yes, Vendetta's got it right, the Navy is completely seperate from the Army(which is actually just as seperate from Stormtrooper Corps), and the rank structure is different all around.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok. But shouldn't officers from other branches be treated with some respect?

"Who the hell are you?" didn't really sound like how someone addresses an officer of the same side. 

Lyss probably would have talked a little different, too, if I would have known, that she has no command power over a lowly technician. Actually, she would have changed to look like a "Navy" officer then, before heading to the shuttle (she did ask for the information about the Imperial ranking structure for a reason)... I just thought that they are more of one whole not three completely seperate forces, with different branches, but not seperate in the way, that an officer from one branch is ranked lower than the lowest rank from another, so to say. But I didn't really detail what she would change into either, so I can't blame you for filling in the blanks. 

Anyways, it's a little late now... next time, I'll remember (if there is a next time, that is  ). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. But shouldn't officers from other branches be treated with some respect?




They should. 



> "Who the hell are you?" didn't really sound like how someone addresses an officer of the same side.




There's just a slim chance the guy's got a hydrospanner up his rear.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

A hydrospanner?

(Sorry, no idea, what you are saying there.  )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

Its a tool...though I don't think the actual purpose has ever been mentioned. Han screams at Chewie for one in Empire.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2005)

God, i want to fire some bolts into the group of people around that shuttle and let our guys jump into it in the ensuing confussion... but god, it could work against us as easily as for us...

Dol's keeping a close eye... when we get to the last 45 seconds or so before the TIEs arrive, he'll be taking desperate action.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2005)

A few quick questions...

Did the shuttle look damaged, or the technicians, did they look like they were repairing it?

Could the walkers have emerged from the shuttles (I thought they were coming from an opposite direction, but maybe I was wrong with that )?

Ohhh, wait... the actuators are the walkers' legs, right? THEY are damaged! (Doh!)


And one about the shapeshifting... can you impersonate specific persons (or more like D&D Alter Self, only generic persons, but noone particular)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

About the last question (rest being pretty irrelevant now )... yes or no?

Because Lyss might want to change into looking like the pilot, if she manages to put him out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

The shuttle didn't look damaged, though the side cargo bay was open. Yes, its possible for two walkers to fit in the shuttle if its configured correctly(provides much less room for troops).

As for impersonating a specific person...as long as it doesn't require heavy clothing/etc, and you've SEEN the person, I'd say yes. Mainly because there's nothing saying 'no' in the books.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

It also would give the viewers a bonus to spot the disguise, of course, if they know the person, so it's a double-edged sword, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Stats for the Sentinel shuttle are at this link: http://conversions.swrpgnetwork.com/entry.php?s=&id=697

Note that your shuttle is the same except minus the Ion Cannon, meaning you only have two-fire linked weapons that can fire behind you.

Also, so everyone has something to do, check out page 224-225 of the RCR. Use the Heroes as Crew for you guys aboard the Sentinel. Currently, we've only got Trual'Nuin as Pilot, with Gorken possibly as Engineer. What you do is up to you guys, of course.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess there is no real interest to continue this game, or is there? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess there is no real interest to continue this game, or is there?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 I can keep going, but it kind of seems like we lost a majority of the players. I know Karl Green doesn't have access to a computer, but Turanil kind of just disappeared and Ferrix didn't post too much...

However, since Vendetta asked about it not too long ago, I figure he's still interesting, and you're posting hints that you might be. So...I'm tempted to say I get some rerecruiting going to replace our lost players.

Also, an assumption would be made that you guys made it out of Carida alive, so the mission was a success. 

How's that sound?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure, sounds good to me. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Turanil (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> <...> but Turanil kind of just disappeared <...>



Well, not exactly. Fault is to the new Enworld server. You know, before the update I everyday came to see if the game was going on, and would post whenever I got the chance and it seemed appropriate. Then, as the new server was launched, it appeared that the forum automatically sent emails when a post was posted in one of the gaming threads. By the way, it's the reason I do know that you posted and that I am responding there. So, I took the lazy habit of waiting for emails indicating the gaming thread was going on. As I didn't get any, I believed the game was dead. I didn't get the idea to actually come to the forum and see by myself. But in short, I am still there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Well, not exactly. Fault is to the new Enworld server. You know, before the update I everyday came to see if the game was going on, and would post whenever I got the chance and it seemed appropriate. Then, as the new server was launched, it appeared that the forum automatically sent emails when a post was posted in one of the gaming threads. By the way, it's the reason I do know that you posted and that I am responding there. So, I took the lazy habit of waiting for emails indicating the gaming thread was going on. As I didn't get any, I believed the game was dead. I didn't get the idea to actually come to the forum and see by myself. But in short, I am still there.



 Well, that's good. 

I hadn't actually seen you around ENWorld as much, anyway, so I wasn't sure overall.

Still going to try to get us at least one new player, depending. Also, I'll have XP for your first mission posted up sometime this weekend.


----------



## Turanil (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I hadn't actually seen you around ENWorld as much, anyway, so I wasn't sure overall.



Disappointing real life, as well as Castles & Crusades enthusiasm, have kept me away from Enworld lately...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the URLs of all PbP threads (all that I have something to do with, anyways ) saved locally and check them out every now and then, if nothing seems to happen. Like here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2005)

WOOT
My Pilot escapes certain death!!!!

D@MN he must be good


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> WOOT
> My Pilot escapes certain death!!!!
> 
> D@MN he must be good



 Exactly. 

Alrighty...

XP for Trual'Nuin, Lyss, and Dol: 700XP each.

Go ahead and edit that into the character's stats. 

Next order of business. Going to try to get 2-3 new players to join the group. New players will be using the SAME character creation rules as everyone else, but obviously will be 700XP behind.

For reference here's the link to the RG thread with the current characters.: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105556http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105556

Note that only Lyss, Trual'Nuin, and Dol are continuing on with this. So...lets see if we can get some interest for replacement players.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm in, chief.   

Not that I know anything about this game yet, but if you're running it, that's an automatic thumbs-up for me.  I'll take a look at what you have so far and get a concept to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'm in, chief.
> 
> Not that I know anything about this game yet, but if you're running it, that's an automatic thumbs-up for me.  I'll take a look at what you have so far and get a concept to you as soon as I can.



 Was going to bug you about getting in this, actually. 

As for what you need to know...everything in the first post still applies. All that's happened is the first mission has finished, and the team has gotten a large group of defectors off of Carida.

No word on the next mission, etc yet, but once we've got the new characters done, this will get moving again.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, then.  Time to stop blowing up Trigens for a bit (FarCry is _such_ a good game) and get some reading done.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright, I've got an idea of what my character will be.

I'm thinking a Soldier in the Alliance Army who is absolutely _obsessed_ with blasters.  We're talking 'Subscribes to _Laser Weapons Fanatic_ weekly magazine.'

I'm going for 3rd level with the 25 point buy.  At level three, how many credits through rebel funding and personal pay would he have to spend on equipment? (And if necessary he can trade in starting equipment for 1/2 the sell price, right?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Alright, I've got an idea of what my character will be.
> 
> I'm thinking a Soldier in the Alliance Army who is absolutely _obsessed_ with blasters.  We're talking 'Subscribes to _Laser Weapons Fanatic_ weekly magazine.'
> 
> I'm going for 3rd level with the 25 point buy.  At level three, how many credits through rebel funding and personal pay would he have to spend on equipment? (And if necessary he can trade in starting equipment for 1/2 the sell price, right?)




Sounds good. At 3rd level, you've got 2,000cr to spend beyond the assigned equipment. If you REALLY want to, you can go ahead with the selling assigned equipment for half price, but you're not going to be able to afford much else even with that.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmm... a normal blaster Rifle costs 1,000 creds, grenades cost 500 apiece.  Sell off the blaster rifle and 2 grenades for 1000 total extra credits.  

Here's what I'm looking at.

BlasTech A280 "Longblaster" (Arms and Equipment Guide 3d8+3 dmg, 19-20 crit range, 30m range increment), customized (2 modifications: reduce Multifire and Rapid Shot Penalties by 1 each).  Altogether this weapon would cost 2,925 (base cost 1300, raw material cost 325, modification cost 1300).

Remainder 75 credits.

Acceptable?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

For starting out at least, stick with just one customization. Other than that, its fine.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright, then.  I'll stick with just the rapid shot upgrade.  I'll have him posted in a bit.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm...would there perchance be a tobacconist nearby?  I think some cigar-chomping is in order for this guy.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 26, 2005)

So - is one of those 2-3 more! slots still open?

I think I'd definately like to get in on some Star Warsing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hmm...would there perchance be a tobacconist nearby?  I think some cigar-chomping is in order for this guy.



 ...and let the smoke give away the rest of the group? Heh, he can live 



> So - is one of those 2-3 more! slots still open?
> 
> I think I'd definately like to get in on some Star Warsing.




Yep, still open. You're welcome to join in, just get a character concept and some stats for me to approve.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...and let the smoke give away the rest of the group? Heh, he can live



I don't quite catch your meaning on that last part.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I don't quite catch your meaning.



 Nothing important. Get me some stats!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nothing important. Get me some stats!



Get me some cigars (or at least some chewing tobaccie)!    Stats almost done, just working on background.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jonas Mentel
[B]Class:[/B] Soldier
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 3      [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4      [B]BAB:[/B] +3       [B]WP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3   [B]VP:[/B] 28 
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m    [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 28/14
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +4      [B]Force Points:[/B] 3
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1      [B]ACP:[/B] -3       [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                        [B]Base  Class Dex  Size  Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +4    +4   +X    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 3

                       [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]               3      +2   +X     5
[B]Ref:[/B]                1      +4   +X     5
[B]Will:[/B]               1      +0   +X     1

[B]Weapon                      Attack   Damage  Critical  Range[/B]
BlasTech A280 "The Thunderer"   +8      3d8+3     19-20    30m
- Modified: Rapid Shot penalty reduced to -1/attack
Multishot +6/+6
Rapid Shot +7/+7
Both +5/+5/+5

Frag Grenade                    +4      4d6+1     20      4m(4m)

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic

[B]Faction Sympathies:[/B] Rebel Alliance +2

[B]Abilities:[/B]Alliance Army: +2 bouns Spot and Listen checks

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multishot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus: Blaster Rifle

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft Blaster              6    +0     +0     +6
Demolitions                6    +0     +0     +6
Intimidate                 2    -1     +0     +1
Knowledge (Tactics)        6    +0     +0     +6
Listen                     0    +0     +2     +2
Pilot			   2    +4     +0     +6
Spot                       0    +0     +2     +2
Treat Injury               2    +0     +0     +2

[B]Equipment:            Cost  Weight[/B]
Blastech A280          2275cr  6.7kg
Combat Jumpsuit       1,500cr    8kg
Frag Grenadex2          500cr  0.5kg
Medpac                  100cr    1kg
Power Pack x20           25cr  0.1kg 

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 18.2kg      [B]Money:[/B] 225cr
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            19     38   57.5   115   287.5


[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] n/a
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark
```

*Appearance:* Jonas appears appears to be a tall, wirey, and aggressive, with a very dark tan (Think Predator-style Jesse Ventura with much less musculature).  Everything about him screams "I love guns".  When he isn't doing anything in particular, he's usually sitting somewhere out of the way, polishing his rifle and muttering incoherently under his breath.

*Background:*  Jonas is gruff, tough, and _loves_ his guns. If there was a magazine titled "Laser Weapons Fanatic", Jonas would have two subscriptions.  He started off as a gun for hire in the mid rim, as part of a mercenary group that worked primarily for the Empire, softening up entrenched targets on embattled worlds to make the stormtroopers' work easier.  On his last mission for said group to Garos IV, they ran afoul of a Rebel strike team which had prepared an ambush for them.  Jonas was the only survivor, and given the choice of a quick execution, or working for the Alliance, he chose the Alliance. Although his only true loyalty is to money (or battle, depending on his mood), his word is his bond, and he serves in the Alliance on the sole condition that they keep his blaster rifle busy.  As a former Imperial employee, his inside knowledge of how Imperial teams work has proven useful.  Jonas has a habit of taking his custom blaster rifle with him everywhere he goes, often polishing it unnecessarily.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's what I got from a quick look over, I'll do a more detailed look at the stats tommorrow.

-Language isn't Common. Its Basic. 

-List the Specialty and the bonus you chose from it for reference

-You seem to have calculated skills at one level higher(max ranks should be 6, not 7 at 3rd level). If this affects anything else, I'll be able to tell later when I'm more awake than I am now.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Here's what I got from a quick look over, I'll do a more detailed look at the stats tommorrow.
> 
> -Language isn't Common. Its Basic.
> 
> ...



oooh, right right.  that would just be the skills, i did those in a hurry.


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian (Apr 26, 2005)

Allright. This would be my first PBP game and first Star Wars game if i join... I don't have the SW core rules, but if there's an SRD I'll make a character. I'm a horrible Star Wars nerd, and a hydrospanner is basically a Star Wars high-power wrench. So, I looked around and realized there's no SW SRD, so I'll try to borrow the book if i can.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

The system isn't complicated, with the only major differences between SWD20 and D20 in general are classes, feats, skills, and the vitality/wounds system.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I think I've found something you could use until you you get the books.
> 
> The system isn't complicated, with the only major differences between SWD20 and D20 in general are classes, feats, skills, and the vitality/wounds system.



 First off that link doesn't work...second, please remove it. I don't know what it is, but it can't, in any way, be legal.

Sadly, if you don't have the books, you can't be helped, as SWd20 isn't Open Content and does not have an SRD.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, the thing was broke, so no worries.  It was just a quick list of classes and skills comparable to D&D(fighter=soldier, etc.), not a wanna-be SRD or anything, anyway.  Come to think of it, it's completely useless. 

BTW, how long after the end of the last mission will the game pick up?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> BTW, how long after the end of the last mission will the game pick up?




A couple of weeks.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 26, 2005)

I just got home from school - I'm going to get started on my character ASAP.

I've got the Core Rule Book and the Dark Side Source Book.  I've got no idea if the Dark Side Source Book is revised, but my core rule book is.  Also, is anything from the Dark Side Sourcebook fair game?  I don't see where it'd come into use for a light-side Rebel, but just in case.

Also, what point during the Rebellion is this game taking place?

Jedi aren't acceptable, but would Force Adept be?

I'm definately going to go with a 35-point, level 1 character.  I'll get started just as soon as I know if I can use a Force Adept or if I should try something less Forcely.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

No Dark Side Sourcebook. Allowed books(though details are still case by case basis) are listed in the first post.

This takes place after Yavin, before Hoth. No exact timeperiod, kept nice and vague.

I would honsetly not suggest playing a Force Adept. Especially if you're going to make use of the Force. You WILL be noticed eventually, as this group is coming into constant contact with the Empire. Being noticed would mean very, very bad things. Now, if the other players don't have a problem with this, then I don't either, just don't want one character getting everyone into things they don't want.

So...what do the rest of you think of a Force User? Low level, yes...worth the danger? *pokes Thanee and Turanil*


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 26, 2005)

Fair enough - I wouldn't want to put the party into any unnecessary danger.

You said that stuff from the Ulltimate Alien Anthology would be cool on a case-by-case basis.  I'd like to play an Anomid Tech Specialist, if that would be alright.  I figure he was an explorer and scientist before the rise of the Empire - and as the galactic senate and most of civilized space fell to the Empire, he found himself working with the Rebels - if not for himself and his pursuit of knowledge, then for the hope that future generations would have the opportunity for exploration and knowledge that the Empire took away from him.

I'm thinking his area of expertise will be medicine - beginning with Skill Emphasis : Treat Injury.  I might change this to Craft: Droids if a healer is unnecessary.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Anomid is fine. Two notes on it, though.

First, the "Wealthy" trait will still apply, but it still won't be a large amount more credits.

Second, you will need to buy the vocalizer if you wish to speak.

Make sure to check out the Specialties and choose one that fits the character well then get me some stats to look over.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome!  I'll get to work on it *right now.*

I've been itching for some Star Wars RP since I bought the Core Book like two years ago.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 27, 2005)

Bah, starting at first level for the extra stats.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 27, 2005)

I think you'll appreciate those extra stats, Mister Soldier.  *grin*

Edit : I rolled 1 and 7 for my credits, so I'll have a big 700 credits to spend on gear.  Thank God for Wealthy. *grin again*


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 27, 2005)

A short summary of Selus, including Physical Description and Personality :

Selus stands at one-point-seven meters tall, and weighs a lowly 54 kilograms. He wears a smooth metallic vocalizer that covers his mouth and the entirety of his neck, and he can sometimes be seen to have small strands of dark brown hair around the top of his head; he shaves his head everyday to reduce these. His eyes are large and milky, set neatly within his skull. He usually has something in his six-fingered hands, even if it's just a toy ball. Generally, he wears a clean white robe, appropriately accented with red crosses on either shoulder. His simple leather belt strap is weighed down by a metal container filled with medical tools on one side, and an expanding quarterstaff on the other. 

Selus is a very friendly person - he goes out of his way to make friends within the Rebellion, and has saved more than one life on his short time with the Rebels. Instead of the more common 'detached' doctors, Selus makes a point of getting to know any patients he has, assuming they're in shape to talk. He genuinely cares about people, especially his friends. The only thing that comes close to his dedication to his life-saving skill is his desire to learn all he can about anything - especially things relating to alien species and physiology.


 I'll need someone to explain the Faction Sympathy rules to me.

```
Name: 	Selus Klezob
 Race: 	Anomid
 Gender: Male
 Speed: 	10m
 Class:	Tech Specialist
 Level:	1
 VP:	6/6
 WP:	10/10
 Specialty:Rebel Recruit (1 Sympathy, +3 Treat Injury)
 Age:	23 Years
 Height: 1.7m
 Weight: 54kg
 Skin:	Translucent
 Eyes:	Milky (Opalescent)
 Hair:	Dark brown
 
 Defense:	12 (10 Base + 2 Class)
 Rep.:		0
 
 Strength:	6  (-2)
 Dexterity:	12 (+1)
 Constitution:	10 (+0)
 Intelligence:	18 (+4)
 Wisdom:	16 (+3)
 Charisma:	16 (+3)
 
 Base Attack Bonus:	+0
 Melee Attack Bonus:	-2 (0 + -2)
 Ranged Attack Bonus:	+1 (0 +1)
 Attacks : Knife 1d4 Melee -2 (0 + -2), Quarterstaff 1d6 Melee -2 (0 + -2), Blaster Pistol 3d6 Ranged -3 (0 + 1 - 4)
 
 Saves
 Fort:	+0 (0 + 0)
 Refl:	+2 (1 + 1)
 Will:	+4 (1 + 3)
 
 Skills (32 Skill Points) - (Total=Ranks+Mod+Other)
 
 Class Skills		
 Computer Use		4+4=8
 Craft (Medpacs)	4+4=8	
 Knowledge(Medicine)	4+4-8
 Knowledge(Aliens)	4+4+4=12
 Knowledge(Biology)	4+4=8
Profession(Surgeon)	4+3=7 			 
 Search			0+4=4
 Treat Injury		4+3+3+3=13
 Speak Language : Anomid
 Speak Language : Basic
 Read/Write : Basic
 Speak : Huttese
 Speak : Jawa Trade Language
 
 Cross-Class Skills
 Diplomacy		7=2+3+2
 
 Feats
 Weapon Group Proficiency ( Simple Weapons )
 Skill Emphasis - Treat Injury
 Surgery
 
 Equipment : 
 10 Credits
 
 Personal Belonging (White Robes, journal)
 Vocalizer Mask
 Tool Kit
 Fusion Lantern
 Comlink
 Medical Kit
 
 Weapons:
Blaster Pistol	3d6 20 1kg	 Energy	Multifire Small		Blaster
Knife		1d4 20 1kg	 Piercing 	 Small	 Simple
Quarterstaff	1d6 20    1.8kg	 Bludgeoning    	 Large	    Simple
```


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Alrighty, looking over the two characters, here's the stuff you need to add/change/clarify:

*Jonas Mentel(Angcuru):*

-Where you've got "+X" please put a +0.
-List the modifiers for your attacks with Rapid Shot/Multishot for easy reference if you plan to use them a good amount.
-Don't worry about listing skills you have no ranks/modifiers in.
-Vitality for Jonas: *28VP*


*Selus Klezob(RobotRobotI)*

-List the modifiers and base stats for your Saves
-With attack modifiers, point out the Str and Dex bonuses in how they're calculated for reference
-Flip around how you've got the skills. Use Ranks+Mod+Other=Total
-You have 4 Languages to buy for free from your Int score
-List your Speciality in its own section, as it isn't technically a feat.
-List your weapon's attack mods and damage up with the attacks.
-Put in a place for Vitality/Wound Points
-Vitality for character: *6*

Once everything done for both of you, go ahead and throw the characters up in the RG thread, here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105556http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105556

As for the Faction Sympathy, its more for me than it is for you. It just adds a bonus or penalty to certain actions when dealing with Rebels/Imperials/Other factions.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 27, 2005)

Done and done.

Are the rest of the players using a special template or something?  My character spread looks really messy compared to theirs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

See this post for the Template: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1826055&postcount=15


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 28, 2005)

*Thank you*.

I'll edit the character sheet into that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

Alrighty, I'm going to give this one more day for another player to join. If no one does, we'll get started again tomorrow.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 28, 2005)

Whee!    

*zappity shoot shoot ka-BAM*  *spit*


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 29, 2005)

Well than, that means today we begin, right?  RIGHT?!

*dances*

Selus is gonna be so awesome.  He can't fire a blaster, he can't swing a knife, but he can do surgery and treat injuries!

I've got some massive hope that his biologic skills will have some kind of role in the game.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 30, 2005)

**Vendetta kind of hopes that his character won't *need * the skills of Selus, no offense **


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 30, 2005)

I kind of meant in more 'Tech Specialists With High Computer Skills Can Blow Up Starships' way.  I hope being a medic can let me like... blow up ships.  Or poison people.  Something.

But you'd better get shot, so that Selus can shine.  =]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I hope being a medic can let me like... blow up ships.




Considering that Vendetta's character is the pilot, I doubt he likes the idea of you blowing up ships he's in just so you can do your medic thing.  

Post to come a little later. Been out and busy today, and just got back from seeing Kung Fu Hustle(highly recommended!). After I get something to eat, I'll get this game moving again.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds great, Ankh.

Really lookin' forward to this.

And I meant.. you know, like, Empire ships.  Mostly.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 30, 2005)

suuuuuuure you did
*Dol Tarin informs his R2 unit to start screaming bloody murder any time Selus comes near his ship*  

anyway, I confirm AMG's statement about Kung Fu Hussle... great flick.  Very funny.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2211259#post2211259


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 30, 2005)

I find that I don't know how to change the color of speech text to anything besides BLACK.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

<color=> and </color> with [ ] instead of < >


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 30, 2005)

Or highlight what you wish and use the pulldown color menu on the enhanced mode.


----------



## Angcuru (May 4, 2005)

For reference, AMG, what would Jonas' rank be?  I'm quite familiar with military rank structure, but don't know how it would be factored in with level.  Also concidering that Jonas is an ex-imperial heavy mercenary...


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 4, 2005)

Am I to late to join? If I'm not I was thinking about playing a Gungan scout would that be alright?


----------



## cybernrd (Aug 8, 2005)

Is the slot still open?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2005)

actually, I think the game is dead


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah...due to time constraints on me I've had to call off all but a few of my games. Sorry guys.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2005)

well... if it ever comes back to life, you know where to find me... in one of those other games of yours


----------

